# NHS Obstetrician's appointment- what to expect?



## mdspop

Hiya :flower:

I have an appointment with the Obstetrician on Monday but have no idea what to expect? I was just wondering if any of you UK ladies could fill me in on what happens?
Do you have any physical examinations? Bloods? Should i bring anything?

Thank you in advance :)


----------



## Scarletvixen

I think it dep[ends upon what you are seeing them for, i see them every month now but at first it was every 2 weeks as i have RHD- blood but have anti c and anti d antibodies.
All that happens at my appointments is a scan, general midwife check up ie bp etc and bloods xxx


----------



## 0stara

You definitely need to take a wee sample (and your notes of course) but that's it. They will do blood pressure and listen to the heartbeat - well a midwife will, not the consultant.

At my appointment a few weeks ago my consultant read my notes then proceeded to ingore me. I had to force him to talk to me - his desk was side on to the bed I was sitting on and I felt like 'just another number'.

The letter he wrote to my GP had LOADS of mistakes in it, because he didn't bloody listen.

Point is, prepare your questions and what you want to know/talk about beforehand. Make sure they listen properly to your concerns and write it down correctly - check your notes before you leave! Don't let them dismiss anything either.

You won't see the consultant again until about 38 weeks, if there are no complications, so find out all you need to know now :)

Good luck xx


----------



## Cuffy

I feel cheated all I got was a five minute chat on our plan of care and was sent on my way! I'm going to be forced into melt down cos midwife is leaving it to consultant and he seems to be leaving it to midwife :( So it looks like you need to make sure you get all your checks done!


----------



## mdspop

Scarletvixen said:


> I think it dep[ends upon what you are seeing them for, i see them every month now but at first it was every 2 weeks as i have RHD- blood but have anti c and anti d antibodies.
> All that happens at my appointments is a scan, general midwife check up ie bp etc and bloods xxx

Thank you :)

Well i'm not sure why i'm seeing them...i just got a letter saying i had an appointment. The only thing that could be a complication is i have a high bmi and am on a low dose of prozac.



0stara said:


> You definitely need to take a wee sample (and your notes of course) but that's it. They will do blood pressure and listen to the heartbeat - well a midwife will, not the consultant.
> 
> At my appointment a few weeks ago my consultant read my notes then proceeded to ingore me. I had to force him to talk to me - his desk was side on to the bed I was sitting on and I felt like 'just another number'.
> 
> The letter he wrote to my GP had LOADS of mistakes in it, because he didn't bloody listen.
> 
> Point is, prepare your questions and what you want to know/talk about beforehand. Make sure they listen properly to your concerns and write it down correctly - check your notes before you leave! Don't let them dismiss anything either.
> 
> You won't see the consultant again until about 38 weeks, if there are no complications, so find out all you need to know now :)
> 
> Good luck xx

That's terrible that he didn't listen! Urggh i hope you complained!

Can i ask a stupid question? How would you take a wee sample? Were you given containers before? I think maybe i'll just see if i can wee there, i doubt they would want a sample in a tuperware :haha:


----------



## Scarletvixen

I must admit the consultant that i had for my last four pregnancies wasnt very good but he has now reitred and the new consultant is a woman who is very knowledgable and helpfull


----------



## mdspop

Cuffy said:


> I feel cheated all I got was a five minute chat on our plan of care and was sent on my way! I'm going to be forced into melt down cos midwife is leaving it to consultant and he seems to be leaving it to midwife :( So it looks like you need to make sure you get all your checks done!

That's terrible Cuffy :( Can you talk to your GP to see if they can get their heads out of their bums? I hope you get it sorted x


----------



## Scarletvixen

regarding the wee sample, you can pick up a bottle from your docs or use another small suitable clean container or they will give you one there, but if your anything like me i cant pee if i am asked to gi ve one for some reason lol xx


----------



## Mummys2be

Hi 

i went for an appointment for this because my BMI is slightly high.

Firstly i went in to see the consultant and a lady consultant came in and said "oh my lady is requesting she see's you" so he left me and i had the lady! Not very profesh!?

she then aske me questions about my health and history, she took a wee sample and that was fine and my blood pressure, the bottom bit was a bit high so she requested a test for pre eclampsia (which was normal thank god) she said i am a health girl and she will see me in 8 weeks, that was it! i was in there about 15 mins in total? pretty pointless really, she did not mention my weight or BMI at all!

you can do a wee sample there just be prepared to do one because for some reason if im asked to do one it just wont happen lol! take your notes and of course yourself! x


----------



## 0stara

At my hospital (Southend) they have a little tray out with spare bottles and cardboard spouts to help you out. I took 3 last time I was in so I can be prepared for every appointment! But you should be able to get one from your midwife or GP as well.

And yes I did complain :D hehe!


----------



## mdspop

Thanks scarlet! I can just imagine me passing a sample to them in a water bottle and their faces hehe Hopefully i can get one from the docs or i'll hold until the appointment :D


----------



## mdspop

Mummys2be said:


> Hi
> 
> i went for an appointment for this because my BMI is slightly high.
> 
> Firstly i went in to see the consultant and a lady consultant came in and said "oh my lady is requesting she see's you" so he left me and i had the lady! Not very profesh!?
> 
> she then aske me questions about my health and history, she took a wee sample and that was fine and my blood pressure, the bottom bit was a bit high so she requested a test for pre eclampsia (which was normal thank god) she said i am a health girl and she will see me in 8 weeks, that was it! i was in there about 15 mins in total? pretty pointless really, she did not mention my weight or BMI at all!
> 
> you can do a wee sample there just be prepared to do one because for some reason if im asked to do one it just wont happen lol! take your notes and of course yourself! x

Thanks! Sounds pretty standard then, i was expecting all kinds of jiggerypokery hehe I'm not good at hospitals so 15 mins sounds perfect...i just hope i don't have to wait long!




0stara said:


> At my hospital (Southend) they have a little tray out with spare bottles and cardboard spouts to help you out. I took 3 last time I was in so I can be prepared for every appointment! But you should be able to get one from your midwife or GP as well.
> 
> And yes I did complain :D hehe!

Great! Thanks :) And good! I'm glad you complained!


----------



## Scarletvixen

mdspop said:


> Thanks scarlet! I can just imagine me passing a sample to them in a water bottle and their faces hehe Hopefully i can get one from the docs or i'll hold until the appointment :D

I used a (clean!) sample bottle to put some whiskey in for when the budgie was ill i was told to oput a few drops in his water, still have the bottle with the whiskey in it and it looks like pee wonder what they would say if i handed in that insted of a wee sample lol


----------

